# The morphs of blue chinese water dragons



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

The morphs of blue water dragons is a myth surely please discuss with pictures if anyone has any that have not been photoshopped!


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a male with blue tintage. He wasn't blue blue, but his stripes had that blue tint to them and his green torso had some scales that leaned towards more blue than green.

When i get home, i'll go see if i have a pic of him that showed a bit of his blue.


----------



## Reptile_Kyle (Apr 24, 2010)

i highly doubt there completely blue! i have seen aqua coloured 1s


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never even heard of it.

My two have bright blue stripes down their bodys, but so do them all.

And under their chins is blue and pink but thats about it.


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

KaneDragon said:


> I've never even heard of it.
> 
> My two have bright blue stripes down their bodys, but so do them all.
> 
> And under their chins is blue and pink but thats about it.


Not all. And their chins aren't always pink either. The one i had had a bright orange chin!

Here's a picy of the big man i used to have;










I'm not saying he was a morph or anything, just suggesting that he did have some blue colouration. I imagine if you got both male and female with high blue tintage like his, then i assume you could manipulate their genes into a proper morph after a few generations


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

*blue water dragon*

Anymore blue water dragon pics


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

lazydog said:


> Anymore blue water dragon pics


i think they don't exist to be honest but green chinese water dragon come with blue colouration like SkyCaptain said


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Being a bit bored with our summer weather i have been looking around and am wondering if Gippsland water dragons are any thing to do with the colours people are trying to pass of as morphs.There seem to be more variety in these and eastern.
Gippsland Water Dragon - Google Search


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

My female usually gets slightly aqua colored in several areas of her body however I believe all CWD's are like that.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

I know CWD's have patches of yellow tinges of orange and tinges of blue but there are supposed to be morphs out there that are blue rather than green,the ones i have seen have a blue tinge but just that a tinge,the eastern and gripps seem to have more variants


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

indonesian water dragons are blue


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

mmcdermid said:


> indonesian water dragons are blue


can you find a picture of one because i cant find nor have i ever seen one..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My female has a strong pale turquoise under her chin and lovely blue body stripes but I thought that was fairly normal.. I also had a female who had pink under her chin


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

snakeskinshoes said:


> can you find a picture of one because i cant find nor have i ever seen one..


same as have looked but cant find any pics only a couple of crap videos


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

mmcdermid said:


> indonesian water dragons are blue


anyone got piccys cant find any anywhere:notworthy:


----------



## bluewaterdragon (Nov 9, 2014)

*high blue water dragon pics*

I know this is an old thread but this is my water dragon he is an extremely high blue. it is the only one I have ever seen like this. Ive been searching for years I've gone through hundreds at reptile shows and expos. I'm excited about getting him in a breeding program. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bluewaterdragon (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok sorry about that im not to computer literate. I cant figure out how to attach a pic. Can anyone help me?


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

go on photo bucket and sign up its free. then upload your pic on the from your phone or w.e and then onve its loaded there will be about 3/4 links next to it. im sure its the bottom. copy and paste that on to here and there you go. good to go. lol i didnt the other day after reading it up on here its quite easy and it only takes two mins to sign up. and its free lol i want to see that pic. : victory:


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Photos please interested in seeing this


----------



## Gekkota (Aug 30, 2013)

This guy keeps/breeds blue water dragons... https://www.facebook.com/quolibet?fref=photo


----------



## bluewaterdragon (Nov 9, 2014)

Ooohhhh man thats really exciting!!! I've been looking for years when I finally found this blue one I was really excited to get him breeding thats the bluest one I've ever seen


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

what!!! that looks stunning fair play. i want one.


----------



## bluewaterdragon (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey thanks wagg!!!! Im pretty stoked about him! Now just have to find a few females for him. I still cant post the pics if anyone wants me to email them just p.m. me.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Here you go 'bluewaterdragon' a photo of yours for everybody to see


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## bluewaterdragon (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey thanks so much for the help posting the pics!


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Its more simple than what you think just join photobucket copy and paste the bottom link which says for forums and hey presto


----------

